# Leave My Chocolate Alone!



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I would be furious if the FDA screwed with my Chocolate! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070807/ap_on_re_us/chocolate_fat_spat


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 7, 2007)

Less chocolate means less cocoa butter for us soapiers and lotion makers! :cry:   Leave it alone.  Don't drive up the price of cocoa butter for us! :x 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my you are so so right! What the hell! Should we all send in a letter to the FDA? 

I love my cocoa butter!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2007)

No, the opposite is true, they will still make chocolate, they will just use oil instead of cocoa butter which means the cocoa butter farmers will have to lower their proces to compete with the oil industry. If they can't sell it to the chocolate factories they will have to cater to us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

:shock: cheap cocoa butter... loads of it...


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 8, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> No, the opposite is true, they will still make chocolate, they will just use oil instead of cocoa butter which means the cocoa butter farmers will have to lower their proces to compete with the oil industry. If they can't sell it to the chocolate factories they will have to cater to us.



Is there such a thing as cocoa oil?

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

i dont think so.. i would think they would make a liquour for it or maybe a "artifical flavoring" ya know..


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 8, 2007)

Tabitha said that they will just use oil instead of cocoa butter, so that's why I asked if there is a cocoa oil; guess not.
I wonder what "oil" is she talking about then?
I know nothing about making chocolate.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 8, 2007)

Irena, the "oil" is other cheaper oils the gov. could allow as filler oils to make chocolate.  The article explains better.  I thought our cocoa butter was a by product of making white chocolate.  Another quest for me to research today! LOL  Lets find out.... :? 
ETA:  I know that I bought 8 pounds of unrefined cocoa butter in a co-op about 2 months ago.  It came, I think from Hershey's Co.  That stuff is really great smelling! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you for the explanation Paul.
I also have some of that unrefined cocoa butter. It smells so good I want to eat it.   

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey where can I order some of that cocoa butter! I want some!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 9, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Hey where can I order some of that cocoa butter! I want some!



S. it was a Co-Op at another forum.  I can go look up who hosted it and see if she has any left, or is planning another.  It is the best smelling stuff and nice golden color, and HARD!  I use it in my soaps sometimes, and in my whipped body butters.  Maybe Irena can help remember too.  The lady lives in PA too.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------

